# Shimano Sora Schalt/Brems Kombination ST-3300 2/8-fach + Adapter



## Gelie (27. August 2008)

*Shimano Sora Schalt/Brems-Kombination ST-3300  2/8-fach an, eine schöne, 
preiswerte Möglichkeit von Schaltung am Unterrohr auf Schalt/Brems Kombination  aufzurüsten.*


----------

